# Fema 50 % flood plain damage rule



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever had to comply with all those requirements in order to get a permit for electrical work, in an area that was flooded?

Some smackasses in NJ are requiring this as a blanket approach to the whole town not a case by case application, I think its to help with their FEMA block grants which is bulls**hit because they are just hindering people trying to get home,after almost 3 months.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha. The quicker the work was done the less bull you had to put up with. 
Yeah you better get the place wired up quick before you gotta jack it up.


----------

